# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Βόρεια Ελλάδα > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ορεστιάδας >  mprabo sas

## mojiro

ena megalo mprabo sas aksizei. gia autin tin prospa8ia.
e tora opote pao patrida 8a prepei na pernw kai to laptop :) :lol:

----------


## papashark

Παράκληση, να γράφετε πάντα με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες.

----------

